# Happy Birthday Ronp



## pineywoods (Oct 3, 2008)

Hope ya have a great Birthday enjoy your special day!!


----------



## brandsbay (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ron,have a good one.


----------



## big game cook (Oct 3, 2008)

happy b-day. have a wonderful day. and with them new mexico sunrises every day starts out right.


----------



## sea_munky (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ron!  Hope it's a good one!


----------



## allen (Oct 3, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RONP. May the Smoke Goddess be with you today and always


----------



## capt dan (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy B-day Ron, spend it with the ones ya love, doin what ya like to do.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday..Hope ya have a great day..


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ron, have a great weekend.


----------



## meowey (Oct 3, 2008)

Many Smoky Returns of the Day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## daboys (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ron. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday  ...


----------



## waysideranch (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ron.  What u smoking for yourself???


----------



## chef_boy812 (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy birthday, Now I know you are going to have an awesome day! But what are you going to smoke?
Many returns brother!

Michael


----------



## trent741 (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day Ron  Hope it is a good one, may your day be filled with many scores of meat !!!!!


----------



## richtee (Oct 3, 2008)

Well well... they just keep coming eh?  Heh!  Enjoy and have a great day


----------



## coyote (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy B.D. to ya..enjoy it..


----------



## okie joe (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ron,wishing ya nothin but the best, have a great day.


----------



## mrwizardgi (Oct 3, 2008)

Smoke something special today!  Have a good one.

J-


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday!  Yall besure ta enjoy yerself!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ron!! Hope you have a wonderful day. :)


----------



## bb53chevpro (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day


----------



## blacklab (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy B day Ron


Every day above ground is a good day


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 3, 2008)

Have a great birthday!


----------



## supervman (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy B Day there Ronnie!


----------



## erain (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ron!!!! i bet you be smokin today cant wait for tha slideshow!!! have a great day!!!


----------



## fishawn (Oct 3, 2008)

Have a great day Ron & post some birthday party "q-views" please!


----------



## white cloud (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ron


----------



## grothe (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day Ron!!


----------



## gorillagrilla (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ronp ! from another 10/3 birthday boy !


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 3, 2008)

Hope ya have a good one, #39?:)-LOL Hope it's good'un and ya get what you want!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 3, 2008)

Have a wonderful day and hope ya get what ya want!:)-


----------



## guvna (Oct 3, 2008)

hope you're having a good b-day ron!


----------



## smoking gun (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ron. It's my wifes birthday too so i'll have a piece of.......... um ....... Cake.... in your honor. ;) BTW how does it feel to be 80?...... Just kiddin old timer  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...... have a great day.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy B-day ya old fart!


----------



## monty (Oct 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Ron!

Here's wishing you many, many more!

Cheers!


----------



## taterdavid (Oct 4, 2008)

I think we should maybe consider him for a membership to the order of the thin blue smoke. hes always there with a encouraging word or advice


----------



## roadrunr (Oct 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Old Man....

P.S. at your age try not to break a hip, they say it's all downhill from there....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 4, 2008)

Happy birthday Ron


----------



## davenh (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope you enjoyed your B-Day Ron!


----------



## ronp (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks Jerry for starting this.

I am totally humbled by this. I am at loss for words.  

We didn't do anything special, I smoked some salami and spent some time in chat. I got a coupon from my local casino for my birthday, so I had a prime rib sandwich for lunch for $1.60 instead of $10.00. 

I don't have any relatives, it is just me and Carol and the 2 kids, Lucky and Jackpot. I was going to jump in many times to say thank you, but there was another post and another and another. 

I guess who needs relatives when you have friends like this. This is truly the best community on the web.


I would like to reply to each and everyone personally but there are too many posts.

So I would like to say a BIG THANK YOU TO ALL THAT WISHED ME A happy birthday.


*God bless.*


*Ron.*


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 3, 2008)

Hope ya have a great Birthday enjoy your special day!!


----------



## brandsbay (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ron,have a good one.


----------



## big game cook (Oct 3, 2008)

happy b-day. have a wonderful day. and with them new mexico sunrises every day starts out right.


----------



## sea_munky (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ron!  Hope it's a good one!


----------



## allen (Oct 3, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RONP. May the Smoke Goddess be with you today and always


----------



## capt dan (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy B-day Ron, spend it with the ones ya love, doin what ya like to do.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday..Hope ya have a great day..


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ron, have a great weekend.


----------



## meowey (Oct 3, 2008)

Many Smoky Returns of the Day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## daboys (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ron. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday  ...


----------



## waysideranch (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ron.  What u smoking for yourself???


----------



## chef_boy812 (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy birthday, Now I know you are going to have an awesome day! But what are you going to smoke?
Many returns brother!

Michael


----------



## trent741 (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day Ron  Hope it is a good one, may your day be filled with many scores of meat !!!!!


----------



## richtee (Oct 3, 2008)

Well well... they just keep coming eh?  Heh!  Enjoy and have a great day


----------



## coyote (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy B.D. to ya..enjoy it..


----------



## okie joe (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ron,wishing ya nothin but the best, have a great day.


----------



## mrwizardgi (Oct 3, 2008)

Smoke something special today!  Have a good one.

J-


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday!  Yall besure ta enjoy yerself!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ron!! Hope you have a wonderful day. :)


----------

